# How often to replace bulbs in emersed setups?



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

How often dose everyone replace their bulbs? I have been having some problems with my emersed plants lately, just doesnt seem like anything is growing? Could old bulbs be one of the issues? They are probably 2+ years old?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I believe the main cause for bulbs needing replacing is the gradual color shift from blue to the yellows/reds. Causing problems under water since the red won't make it to the bottom, giving algea an advantage near the top.

In emersed, this isn't a problem since the plants can use the red light as it shifts. Bulbs will dim with time, but I'm not sure how long flourecents take before its a problem. Can you provide more info on the setup. Perhaps the soil is exhausted and its a nutrient problem cause growth to slow.


----------



## runningantelope (Jan 27, 2013)

I started getting slow to almost no new growth after about 3-4 months of planting. I assume what little nutrients were avialable in the potting soil were exhuasted. 

Since then I've been dosing my emersed setup with macros and micros at quarter strength each week and I also like to scoop some of water out and top feed them every couple of days. Everything has really started taking off again since I started this regime.

If you think the bulbs are an issue maybe replace just one side if possible to see if you get any new growth before replacing all of them.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I use cfl's on my main 29 gallon tank and after a year I swap them out with new ones and put the old ones in my emersed setup light fixture. Light seems to be fine. What kind of a substrate are you using? I think i remember your posts saying you use aquasoil? maybe fertilize with tank water as suggested earlier?


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

I am using new aquasoil in a 40breeder, it has UG in it, it is not dying but hasnt grown much in 3-4 months. I have misted with ro water and then some RO water mixed with miracle grow fertilizer.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

XD I swap them out when they burn out. I'm cheap like that...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

asukawashere said:


> XD I swap them out when they burn out. I'm cheap like that...


Me too.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll also note that a shift towards red in the available light (i.e. what happens when a bulb ages) triggers flowering in some plants... so if flowers are your goal, leaving the bulbs unchanged for awhile is potentially beneficial.

...That said, despite my interest in flowering plants, I really just don't change the bulbs because I'm cheap (and lazy). The above is just an excuse for me LOL.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Indoor growers often use both MH (metal halide) and HPS (High Pressure Sodium) for this same reason. HPS is DEEP in the orange/red range and helps with the flowering/fruit, while the MH (blue) gives good vegetative growth.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Here T5s are swapped out every twelve months. Each T5 is supposed to offer as much light as four T12s (as a reference)' according to the local hydroponics store.

Mainly emersed Crypts are grown under high light conditions. Most do well and many flower with regularity. Since flowering Crypts is the goal everyone is happy.

Changing bulbs annually may not be necessary but there is a point at which they cease to produce much plant growth, especially in those plants requiring "high light". At least mark the date the bulbs are installed, as a reference point.

Substrates and ferts are a whole other part of the equation. Any living organism deprived of an optimum environment will respond accordingly.

Many plants have different requirements. Space permitting, hey seem best kept in groups with similar requirements such as lighting, pH, mS, ferts and so forth. It seems having different set ups to accommodate those requirements has benefits. 

Bill


----------

